# New Layer



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

My Jersey Giant laid her first egg the day before yesterday. It was laughably small, as to be expected for new layers. It was, however, fertilized (by my only rooster, a silkie). She laid her second egg this morning, which was the same size as her first one. My question is: If it is fertilized, will incubating the egg come to fruition, given the tiny size of the egg? Will a chick have room to grow in there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's as small as the other there is no yolk there so nothing can grow. Even if there was a fertilized yolk there the size would crush a developing chick. That's why they say getting an egg with twins in it to hatch is next to impossible, there just isn't enough room for development.


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If it's as small as the other there is no yolk there so nothing can grow. Even if there was a fertilized yolk there the size would crush a developing chick. That's why they say getting an egg with twins in it to hatch is next to impossible, there just isn't enough room for development.


It's not like "fairy egg" small, it's just "new layer" small.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

For a JG I wouldn't try to hatch anything less than a 57 gram egg.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The thing to keep in mind is that the shell can not expand like the bodies of mammals can to allow for larger or more to develop. And as NM alludes, a large fowl would need the room to grow.


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Even if a bantam is the father?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But Mom isn't so that means peep will be bigger than a bantam. And that egg is smaller than a Silkie egg.


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

I didn't incubate it, I was just curious if it could be done. I did, rather, crack it open just to see if it was even fertilized.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes it's fertile. Jerseys lay big long eggs. Mine laid 2.5-3 inch eggs, and one of mine frequently gave us double yolkers. I've had 6 purebreds in the past 10 years, and 2 1/2 bantams with Daddy Jerseys. One of them laid huge eggs. Since my girls are older now, their next roo will be a silkie because he will fail at mating them and give them a break.


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Yes it's fertile. Jerseys lay big long eggs. Mine laid 2.5-3 inch eggs, and one of mine frequently gave us double yolkers. I've had 6 purebreds in the past 10 years, and 2 1/2 bantams with Daddy Jerseys. One of them laid huge eggs. Since my girls are older now, their next roo will be a silkie because he will fail at mating them and give them a break.


My silkie roo is odd. He is ONLY interested in mating with my Jersey Giant. He literally follows her everywhere she goes, and completely ignores the rest of the flock.


----------

